# Oli Sleeps When It Is Hot



## Gillian M (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have recently noticed that Oli tends to fall into deep sleep when it is warm/hot and he remains wide awake when it's literally freezing cold. The matter has somewhat kept all sorts of thing racing through my mind. We all know for a fact that reptiles hibernate in Winter, even if torts living indoors do not. 

Could any of you give me an explanation to the above?

Anybody's answer would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 13, 2017)

Aestivation is the term for hibernation-like dormancy brought on during high heat and drought conditions. Some tortoise species aestivate during arid, hot summers because food and water availability in their region is limited.

A basic explainer: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aestivation

Some Testudo specific observations: https://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/drink.html
"In the wild, during hot and rain-free summers, aestivation or semi-aestivation occurs. There are several triggers to aestivation. Lack of food and environmental water are major factors, as is temperature. In Morocco aestivation typically begins when temperatures exceed 29º-30ºC. Peak tortoise activity in the south of Morocco typically occurs in the temperature range 20º-26ºC, decreasing as temperatures rise beyond 28ºC."

When you say Oli is active during freezing cold weather, I assume you don't literally mean freezing. It would be helpful to talk about the actual temperatures and relative humidity indoors where Oli lives during these hot inactive times and cool active times.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 13, 2017)

My Redfoot tortoises also do this.
They are only active in the morning and in late afternoon in the hotter summer months.
When it gets too hot, it distresses them and they seek out the shade and will sleep for several hours. Hidden out of sight.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 13, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Aestivation is the term for hibernation-like dormancy brought on during high heat and drought conditions. Some tortoise species aestivate during arid, hot summers because food and water availability in their region is limited.
> 
> A basic explainer: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aestivation
> 
> ...



Thanks very much your reply as well as your explanation.

Food and water are both available here, 24 hours a day.

As for the weather here in Jordan, well, in Summer temperature reaches 40, 45 and at times 50 degrees C, whilst during Winter it gets extremely cold, much colder than anyone living in Europe/USA can imagine. It snows here! Therefore, at times temperature drops to ZERO and even less.

Terribly sorry, can't give you numbers as far as temperature and humidity are concerned. However, I can give you a rough idea:

room temperature reaches 28 degrees C during Winter (Oli's lamp is on almost all the time, and I spray his enclosure daily)

" " " 38 " " " Summer (I give Oli two-three soaks a day and I spray his enclosure twice a day) 


Many thanks your help once again.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 13, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Redfoot tortoises also do this.
> They are only active in the morning and in late afternoon in the hotter summer months.
> When it gets too hot, it distresses them and they seek out the shade and will sleep for several hours. Hidden out of sight.


Thanks Ed.

What about Winter? Do your torts hibernate?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 13, 2017)

If room temperature is 38C in the summer, I am not surprised aestivation occurs - that is quite a hot ambient temperature. If you had a 38C basking spot with a 22C ambient temperature, I would expect an active tortoise, but if it's 38C everywhere in the enclosure, it's not surprising Oli just sits around waiting out the heat.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 13, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> If room temperature is 38C in the summer, I am not surprised aestivation occurs - that is quite a hot ambient temperature. If you had a 38C basking spot with a 22C ambient temperature, I would expect an active tortoise, but if it's 38C everywhere in the enclosure, it's not surprising Oli just sits around waiting out the heat.



Fair enough. And many thanks your help. Appreciate it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 13, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Ed.
> 
> What about Winter? Do your torts hibernate?


No
But they slow down and eat less


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 13, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> But they slow down and eat less


Thanks your help Ed.


----------

